# Can I output video single wire RCA signal out of 3 composite ports?



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

There are component video (the three outputs on your Roku) to composite video on your projector converters. But you loose the high def. composite video doesn't support high def. if you want a high def image with your current projector you will need to run HDMI. You can purchase a HDMI cable rated to run thorough walls and get pass through ports to bring the connector through the wall. No need to remove the connectors.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

jimn01 said:


> You can purchase a HDMI cable rated to run thorough walls and get pass through ports to bring the connector through the wall. No need to remove the connectors.


I can no longer run a new cable behind the walls, I have finished the walls. All I have to work with is a single RG-6 cable running from the front to the projector. The Roku has composite ports.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Composite is NOT HD. Composite is Yellow Video, Red & White Audio

Component is HD (ish). Red, Green, Blue Video. Same Red & White for Audio.

I would not think you'd be happy with SD picture on composite at 98". Not at all.

Could you use the existing cable as a pull string for the new HDMI? Or pull a fish tape or something? How far are we talking here?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

NickTheGreat said:


> Could you use the existing cable as a pull string for the new HDMI? Or pull a fish tape or something? How far are we talking here?


Doubtful. About 25 ft total. But then how do I install HDMI terminals at the ends of the wire ?


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

amakarevic said:


> Doubtful. About 25 ft total. But then how do I install HDMI terminals at the ends of the wire ?


I don't think it is possible to terminate HDMI at home. 

But what PJ do you have? I'd be surprised if it was built in this century and didn't at least have component video. 

But I have seen things online that will adapt HDMI for Coax
http://www.milestek.com/p-13559-hdmi-over-single-coax-rg6-sdi-extender.aspx

Never used one, and I'd consider going wireless or cutting drywall before paying $300 for that thing. No experience with any of the wireless solutions either.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

NickTheGreat said:


> But what PJ do you have? I'd be surprised if it was built in this century and didn't at least have component video.


But if that would entail running two more cables between the input device and the projector, that is out of consideration. Can it be done using a single cable?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

amakarevic said:


> Can it be done using a single cable?


What you're asking for is not possible for a hi def picture. You need either component (3 rca wires) or a hdmi cable.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bob Sanders said:


> What you're asking for is not possible for a hi def picture. You need either component (3 rca wires) or a hdmi cable.


Thanks. The setup I have right now is fine. Not HD but okay.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

If your projector can handle the full HD level, then this is what you need:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2P20V62780


The Ethereal units are higher priced than many, but they DO work, while many other cheaper versions MAY work.


Run all your sources through an AVR for switching and audio, then use the HDMI over coax extender to feed the projector the full 1080P signal.


Not cheap, but certainly the best way.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> If your projector can handle the full HD level, then this is what you need:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2P20V62780


That product lists for a whopping 874 bucks and for that you only get hdmi 1.3 so I fail to see it as the "best way". For 800 bucks you could easily hire a pro to snake the proper cable (hdmi).

http://www.etherealhometheater.com/extender/cs-hdscoax-single-coax-extender-100-meters.html


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bob Sanders said:


> For 800 bucks you could easily hire a pro to snake the proper cable (hdmi).


How do you know the innards for my house and what it would take to "snake the proper cable" ? not everybody lives in a cookie cutter suburban townhouse you take for a norm.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

What is the brand and model of your projector. We need to know what the RG6 connection on the projector supports. We might be able to find a solution that makes sense for you.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

amakarevic said:


> How do you know the innards for my house and what it would take to "snake the proper cable" ? not everybody lives in a cookie cutter suburban townhouse you take for a norm.


Okay.... If you think it's a great deal instead of running the proper cable... then knock yourself out.

Let us know how well it works for you.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bob Sanders said:


> Okay.... If you think it's a great deal instead of running the proper cable... then knock yourself out.


i was referring to the all the prevalent mentality on this forum of making recommendations "to do things right" without any context familiarity with the surrounding circumstances and environment whatsoever ...


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

amakarevic said:


> i was referring to the all the prevalent mentality on this forum of making recommendations "to do things right" without any context familiarity with the surrounding circumstances and environment whatsoever ...


The right thing to do would be to run the proper cable regardless of the circumstances, and if you choose not to do the right thing then it's almost always budget which is standing in the way. I can certainly relate to that, but spending 850 bucks to avoid doing the right thing is quite questionable, particularly when that 850 only gets you a kind of fake hdmi cable maxed out at version 1.3

Meanwhile, sooner or later you will most likely end up having to do the right thing anyway when say.... the projector dies and you have to get a new one and you decide to get one with 3d and or snappy 4k ability (which version 1.3 can't do)

Sooo, at 850 bucks plus taxes and shipping, you're probably talking in the area of 1000 bucks in order to try and avoid running the proper 50 or 75 dollar cable. Given that then you should AT LEAST get a guy in there and do an estimate on running the proper cable for you.

Long story short... 850 bucks plus tax and shipping is a boatload of money spent simply to try and avoid.... "to do things right".


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Due to Bob's concerns about the Ethereal piece not doing what HE would want, I did some research and found this extender:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zigen-ZIG-CX-100-HDMI-Extender-Set-100M-Over-Coaxial-Cable-/131127099538


I've never used anything by Zigen, so I cannot say it would work at all, or be reliable. I can only say those things about the Ethereal products.


But, there again, these extenders are not cheap. Although tearing out drywall, removing walls or cutting channels in slabs, might just be a tad more expensive. :wink:



Someone posed a question about the projector, and I too am wondering about the specs on that item. Could be that the projector doesn't have the capability to display above 720P, and that, along with the possibility of a later projector upgrade, should play into what the OP installs.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

amakarevic said:


> i was referring to the all the prevalent mentality on this forum of making recommendations "to do things right" without any context familiarity with the surrounding circumstances and environment whatsoever ...


In all fairness, you didn't really provide us many details on your non-cookie cutter house. :laughing:

If someone got wires in their once, it could be done again. Unless they're embedded in concrete. And then you could sawcut that out if you really wanted to . . . 

On topic, I think I'd look into a wireless video signals if you're unable/unwilling to get a new wire there. I've never used them, but they do exist. :yes:


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Go over to avsforums and ask. Have your make/model numbers of the equipment involved and ask there. Sometimes it's best to use forums that have a lot of users with the same gear. This one's great for all kinds of stuff, but avs covers this stuff MUCH better.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

amakarevic said:


> My projector has a single RG-6 cable with RCA terminals running to it from the console space in the front of the room.


What model projector is this? 

When you stay 'single RG6' and then use the plural 'terminals' it makes me wonder. Because if there's more than one connector attached to the projector, leading back into a thick cable then it might not actually be RG6. It could be mini-coax with more than just one signal being carried through it. I've got that in my house. It's a thick cable with 5 thin mini-coax cables inside of it. 

But if it's literally just one RG6 to the projector then it's just crappy composite video. That's as miserably low resolution as you can possibly get. 

Note, there's a difference between single-cable COMPOSITE and multi-cable COMPONENT. Composite is typically the yellow terminal, component is three red, green and blue. Audio is separate in both cases.

There are such things as boxes that will down-convert and HDMI signal to composite video and left/right audio. Seems a shame because the picture will look gawd-awful. But then if the projector is old enough to have only composite input then, well, there you are.

However, if the projector is new enough that it has better inputs then you'd be making a pretty dumb choice to downgrade your signals just because there's only one cable going to it! You could, of course, but what a waste!

Alternatively there are such thing as HDMI-over-CAT5E adapters. One on each end. This will convert the HDMI signal such that it can run over plain old CAT5E wire, which is a lot easier to run than HDMI. These adapters usually require power on both ends, so there'd need to be somewhere up near the projector to both put the adapter AND to get power for it.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

And, no, there are no residential grade RF modulators that would take an HDMI signal and modulate it into an over-the-air compatible ATSC signal. Such that would allow using an ATSC hi-def channel on a tuner in the projector.


----------



## John Rollins (Oct 13, 2014)

Just FYI, an HDMI cable will fit through a 7/8 inch hole. They were designed to replace the older DVI cables, which had huge blocky plugs and were unsnakeable. The HDMI plug is streamlined specifically for snaking.


----------



## John Rollins (Oct 13, 2014)

I would consider running a cable under the floor, especially if you are over a basement. Going through a crawl space or up an interior wall are easy snaking. If you like the picture it's totally up to you, but if you like movies you will notice the difference, especially if you ever get a blueray player or HD cable TV. For me, it would be worth the trouble.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

John Rollins said:


> Just FYI, an HDMI cable will fit through a 7/8 inch hole. They were designed to replace the older DVI cables, which had huge blocky plugs and were unsnakeable. The HDMI plug is streamlined specifically for snaking.


Trouble is, it's just as fragile; if not more so. The DVI connector pins were very fragile, but the socket for HDMI in the cable isn't much more durable. Yeah, it's "less worse" but I'd hardly called it 'streamlined', let alone 'specific for snaking'.

Still, done right it's perfectly viable in-wall for distances up to 50'.


----------

